# Round Of Sixteen Friday Games



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

#4 Boston College vs #1 Villanova 
7:10 PM,Minneapolis,Minn

#7 Wichita StateVs #11 George Mason
7:27 Washington,D.C


#7 Georgetown vs #3 Florida
9:40 PM(30 mins after first game)Minneapolis

#5 Washington vs #1 Connecticut
9:57 PM ​


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I say Villanova, GM, Florida and Washington will advance. Yes really...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's really strange to see Wichita State wearing their home uniforms this time of the year.Wonder what sort of odds you could have gotten on either one of those teams making the elite eight


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

George Mason is tearing it up...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mississippi State beat George Mason at the beginning of the season. And we started three freshmen that game.

I'm declaring Mississippi State a 2006 Final Four team. Don't argue with it. It's official now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Mississippi State beat George Mason at the beginning of the season. And we started three freshmen that game.
> 
> I'm declaring Mississippi State a 2006 Final Four team. Don't argue with it. It's official now.


That might be fooling some of the other fans on this site, but remember...I watch SEC ball.

Charles Rhodes is the **** though. Jamon Gordon has a world of talent and is going to be a future matchup headache for opposing coaches. Other than that... :dead:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> That might be fooling some of the other fans on this site, but remember...I watch SEC ball.
> 
> Charles Rhodes is the **** though. Jamon Gordon has a world of talent and is going to be a future matchup headache for opposing coaches. Other than that... :dead:


Don't forget the Delk twins, who made some great strides at the end of the season. Reginald Delk is a deadeye, and he developed the confidence to launch it up in the final 10 games or so. Richard Delk isn't quite the shooter, but he's a better penetrator, playmaker and rebounder. Those two will be valuable down the road.

Other than that, we need a center to help Rhodes and a point guard who doesn't turn it over eight times a game (Gordon, who's too erratic to play the point).


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Boston College looks like they're going to fold. The only buckets they can buy right now are from KFC.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Basketball refs suck.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jared Dudlely ties it up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oooh.. Dudley ties it up!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Shaping up for another incredible finish.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

BLOCKED!!!! Overtime!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Overtime.

Sean Williams is the best blocker in the country.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

That was perhaps the sickest block I've seen. Wow.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lowry was 10 feet away from Williams when he got his feet set.

That was just amazing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You should've seen the overtime blocks by Williams against NC State.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Craig Smith is a load.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh my. Marshall dribbling around like an idgit and somehow gets it to Smith for the And-1 to tie the game.

Missed the free throw. Weird looking release.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks like Wichita State's going home. Great tournament, guys.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Marshall has been trying to be the hero and has stunk it up down the stretch. That behind-the-back was ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

BC with the chance to take the lead after Lowry misses the 1-and-1.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This is going to be good...I'm bracing myself...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Looks like Wichita State's going home. Great tournament, guys.


Why why why did I bet against the storied home team why why why!

That really messed up my parlay...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

****!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What a defensive breakdown!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

OMG, defend the basket BC, why is Williams defending the inbounder? Stupid, stupid coaching.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

wow.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow, what a screen, and what a great job by Sheridan!

Still 3.0 left......


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

To have Williams defending the pass instead of protecting the basket is beyond lunacy. They deserve to lose if they are going to be making stupid decisions like that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Thank you for your time, Craig Smith. Good luck in the pros.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

How stupid can you be? The one thing you do there is protect the basket, switch all screens. Just dumb.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh, a GOALTEND .. GOALTEND knocks out B.C. from my final 4.. oh well still got most of my teams left!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Genius BC, leave your best shotblocker out of the most important play of the game where a 2 will beat you. Really, just genius.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Ugh, a GOALTEND .. GOALTEND knocks out B.C. from my final 4.. oh well still got most of my teams left!


Nah that was going in anyway...it was the total defensive breakdown that lost your Final Four...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> Nah that was going in anyway...it was the total defensive breakdown that lost your Final Four...


That's ok.. Got Texas over UCLA and UCONN over B.C. I'm still around (until Washington screws me up!) :laugh:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

My bold prediction of the year: Brandon Roy pulls a Dwyane Wade and makes a splash by dropping a triple-double in an upset over UConn.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I am now officially the only one in my pool who has three or more Final Four teams.

Got that **** on lockdown.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I have Texas, Memphis (Final Four), UCLA, UCONN (Final Four), 'Nova (Final Four), and Florida left for my Elite Eight. I'm hoping UCONN loses, though, as I had Duke to win the Championship. If UCONN loses, I'll most likely win my money pool.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Brandon Roy is just slicing up UConn. What a defensive play and dunk! Is he worthy of a top 5 pick?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Brandon Roy is just slicing up UConn. What a defensive play and dunk! Is he worthy of a top 5 pick?


If you go back to my college basketball thread in July in my personal forum, I pinpointed Roy, Aldridge, Allan Ray, Carney and Lowry as some of my studs (out of 8).

UConn just doesn't have as much talent as people would like to believe. Look they have Marcus Williams and Rudy Gay as pro caliber talent, but it's apparent to me, that this title is Memphis' to lose. 

Memphis has the most NBA talent left in this tournamnet and that is usually the team that wins the title.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Brandon Roy is going to be a top six pick by the end of the tournament.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Damn...

Brandon Roy with his fourth foul - a technical.

Washington's chances at the upset have greatly decreased.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The officiating in this tournament has been atrocious. Why must they call technical fouls? Why can't they just separate the teams and give them a warning? How idiotic. 

This is why I hate the NCAA so much at times. They do everything thye can to get star players out of the games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow Roy picks up three fouls within twenty seconds.Maybe the refs were told to help out all the big east teams win tonight


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive always liked Brandon Roy but he's helping me take it to another level. Im really looking forward to him in the future...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the double tech really hurts the uw huskies, its been slanted against washington and its going to get worse.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hibbert should be pretty good if he keeps at it. He needs conditioning work badly, but I like what I see...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Officiating is horrible. I hate this. I want UConn to win, but not like this.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Officiating is horrible. I hate this. I want UConn to win, but not like this.



just wait it'll get worse


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Gtown just got their first bench points with 3 minutes left in the game. How are they still in it?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

refs turned this one around for UConn.Looks like it's going to end up like that Rick Barnes game in Chapel Hill.Washington will have to play the end of the game three on five.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Amazing shot by Corey Brewer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm surprised they counted that basket.Looked like he was fouled on the floor before he got it off


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

looked like a pretty clean pick by dentmon.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

funny how florida is doing better without the roberson's and the lee's......


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You know Georgetown deserved to lose. How do you settle for a damn 3, when you're down 2? Why don't these guys take it to the rack and hit the offensive glass?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Those ****ing Huskies from Washington.. God damn.. I'm still f'n bitter about the last game.. UGH :curse:

No but seriously.. Good job guys!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

if the huskies have any timeouts left that was a stupid play be jensen not calling a t.o.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis vs. Villanova for the Title.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Whoa.. gotta foul you idiots


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Why didn't they foul immediately?If the shot clock wasn't off it was all but


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Either I'm a genius or basketball is very predictable. The moment UConn got that rebounded I was yelling at Washington to make sure to guard Rashad Anderson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Does Brandon Roy remind anyone of Ricky Davis because I think the comparison is very valid? Roy and Davis both have very nice mid-range jumpers, they both are good at slashing to the basket and finishing, both posses point-guard qualities in ball-handling and passing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bad foul Jensen. Horrible foul.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Uconn is just being silly...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

what is jensen doing


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My bracket went to hell along time ago :laugh: Im cheering for my favorites now...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop:

Double wow!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What a great tournament! Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you kidding me? Why didn't Washington foul before the 3?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you kidding me?

This tournament, this year, has been the best in quite some time.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

So stupid. Don't these people have brains? I'm serious. How can you let him shoot that?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Appleby got a decent look at the end too...WOW


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My head hurts. The horrible coaching decisions in this tournament are so prevalent. What do coaches do in the huddle? Why wouldn't you foul once Williams crossed halfcourt? Why would you even give them a chance to shoot a 3?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Anderson=Clutch


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Are you kidding me? Why didn't Washington foul before the 3?


if jensen doesnt foul the guy going to the basket they have a 4 pt lead after roy hits the freethrows, with all the foul trouble their in deep **** now


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> My head hurts. The horrible coaching decisions in this tournament are so prevalent. What do coaches do in the huddle? Why wouldn't you foul once Williams crossed halfcourt? Why would you even give them a chance to shoot a 3?


Even Coach K let John Brady do a clinic on him...amazing!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington might have cost themselves a chance at an Elite Eight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brockman is showing up man. Brockman's good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hate the call by the refs. He fell. That's a play-on.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was a ghost foul on Dentmon.

Let them play. Stop pausing the game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

how do these refs sleep at night


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see how you can call a foul on that guy just because Williams trips.He didn't trip Williams,Williams tripped himself.That means it's a travel as I understand it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

rainman said:


> how do these refs sleep at night


With their NCAA mandated regime of drugs...which include hallucinogens because this is some trippy ****...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> I hate the call by the refs. He fell. That's a play-on.


HKF, you can watch the game and not answer now, but if you get a chance after the game, what do you think of Roy as a pro prospect?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

**** the refs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know if I can watch this game anymore. Horrible. I am infuriated.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that was goaltending.This game has to be fixed


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UW will lose on a no call goaltending.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Obvious goaltend, and the UConn player stepped out before he passed the ball too. Two horrible calls on one play. Fun.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What an obvious goaltending. I'm not sure, but it looked like Marcus Williams stepped out of bounds trying to save it too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Look this is bull****. I am sitting here watching UConn get handed gift after gift. If they win the title this year, it's tainted. This is ****in ****.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

seattle was livid after the superbowl this isnt going to help


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Diable said:


> that was goaltending.This game has to be fixed


Coming from a Duke fan.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well, if any good is comming out of this, we know even more so how amazing Marcus Williams is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now the clock runs after he scores. What the ****? This is some crap. People talk about the NBA being fixed, but what the hell is this junk?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Washington will win despite the refs doing everything to prevent UCONN's loss.

Brandon Roy will not be denied.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see these refs showing up in next years NCAA tournament.The scary thing is that these guys are reffing this game because they were evaluated to have done a good job.This is a plain and simple *******ing by the refs.Didn't even use the KY jelly either


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Coming from a Duke fan.


Stop being bitter.

UCONN is being handed the victory.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UConn will win everything... it's fixed


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Over the back? C'mon.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Didn't look like the right call to me Bill Raftery.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I give up.

Good night and good luck.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hilton armstrong jumped into the mix and acted like he got pushed. bologna.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm disgusted. I want UConn to lose now. I'm sorry, I can't root for something as biased as this.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Stop being bitter.
> 
> UCONN is being handed the victory.


It has nothing to do with Washington having half their team in foul trouble either or anything . 

Washington's lucky they are even anywhere close. UConn was beating themselves early with turnovers, not the other away around.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If this game is fixed which I believe it was, then the Washington Illinois game was fixed which I still believe it was..


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Didn't look like much of a foul to me either.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Washington lucky... bull crap. UConn gets more calls than Duke


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

No. God. No. Holy ****!!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

No.

Hold the ball and wait for Roy. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MARCUS!! WILLIAMS!!!!

Amazing kid. How clutch was that steal.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Marcus Williams!! What a steal!

lol @ Appleby running away from Gay.

He should have just taken it strong.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

dumb pass


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wow, I didn't know Paulus was in the mix for POY. Congrats to him!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> If this game is fixed which I believe it was, then the Washington Illinois game was fixed which I still believe it was..


FIXED!?!?!? Are you kidding me?

Whats with all these conspiracy theories. Im sure may have something to do with some sub-conscious bias with UConn being a #1 seed and all...but not a fixed game.

:laugh: at all the conspiracy theories of fixed games, and drafts, and ****.

I'll admit that Washington is getting screwed majorly but this is no conspiracy...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Go George Mason.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

is that what he said?

btw, i heard lots of people mention roy in POY conversations

i hate UConn and Rashad Anderson.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> MARCUS!! WILLIAMS!!!!
> 
> Amazing kid. How clutch was that steal.


How many laptops did he get away with?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Look at Roy taking this like a man.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> FIXED!?!?!? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Whats with all these conspiracy theories. Im sure may have something to do with some sub-conscious bias with UConn being a #1 seed and all...but not a fixed game.
> 
> ...


Washington had plenty of chances to put the game away themselves. You know, by actually D'ing up on Anderson late in the 4th there? Or perhaps Brandon Roy should have kept his mouth shut and not pick up a technical and his 4th foul. Not very smart on his part.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Marcus Williams had two clutch steals this year...

Laptops and Washington!


Low blow...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Diable said:


> How many laptops did he get away with?


About as many shots as JJ Redick hit last night vs. LSU.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Or perhaps Brandon Roy should have kept his mouth shut and not pick up a technical and his 4th foul. Not very smart on his part.


Ya, too bad UW isn't as deep with as many theifs


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> is that what he said?


Yeah. And for the record I can't stand when people misspeak like that and then don't correct themselves. You know what you said, "Paulus" and "Morrison" sound nothing alike. Although on the plus side it causes an awkward pause as the other announcer silently debates to himself whether or not to correct his collegue. They almost never do.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> Low blow...


yet deservable


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> About as many shots as JJ Redick hit last night vs. LSU.



Oh, so now the UCONN fans come out of the woodwork (with the UCONN avatar no less).


I LOATHE Marcus Williams.

Looks like that knee was really hurting him. Pansy-*** punk.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Washington had plenty of chances to put the game away themselves. You know, by actually D'ing up on Anderson late in the 4th there? Or perhaps Brandon Roy should have kept his mouth shut and not pick up a technical and his 4th foul. Not very smart on his part.


Seriously, we all know that the refs were on UConn's side, you're not fooling anyone, just enjoy the win and stop embarassing yourself.


----------



## BubblesinanIV (Sep 22, 2004)

Superbowl and now NCAA. God I love living in Washington...


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Man do I hate Connecticut. Marcus Williams seems like such a punk.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

BubblesinanIV said:


> Superbowl and now NCAA. God I love living in Washington...


At least ya got away with one thing the other day.. on the other hand.. I kinda feel bad for the Washington fans after after the Illini lost to em after seeing this game..


----------



## BubblesinanIV (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea Brian I didn't like seeing that either.

Gonna go get drunk.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

BubblesinanIV said:


> Superbowl and now NCAA. God I love living in Washington...


the guys on kjr are going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## BillDark (Mar 10, 2004)

Washington.Got.Hosed

Look at the box score.

Washington blew some of their chances, but they should have had a lot more. Did you here the crowd boo? It wasn't because they were all Washington Fans given where the regional was held..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

does the ncaa even care that these games are not on the level, its almost a mockery. i guess they figure they need to get the matchups for tv but something tells me they lost a few fans tonight, me being one of them, see you guys for the nba draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is what pisses me off. The fact that ESPN wouldn't even address at how one sided the officiating was. Not only was it one-sided. It was like the officials were on the take. Now people can deny it, but I have never been this hot after a game that has no rooting interest for myself.

Neutral observers were watching a gift win for UConn. If they win the title, I will be sick.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> This is what pisses me off. The fact that ESPN wouldn't even address at how one sided the officiating was. Not only was it one-sided. It was like the officials were on the take. Now people can deny it, but I have never been this hot after a game that has no rooting interest for myself.
> 
> Neutral observers were watching a gift win for UConn. If they win the title, I will be sick.


I have UConn winning it all in my bracket, and I feel bad for Washington tonight. My bracket continues to look very good, but I have a poor taste in my mouth.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

and DMD as to your question, I love Roy and have for some time. If he's not a top 10 pick in the NBA draft, well some teams are stupid. If you need a SG, he (or Carney) is a great place to start. Orlando I'm looking at you.


----------



## BillDark (Mar 10, 2004)

Here, Here HKF. I got out of bed and came over and started posting at 1:10 am EST and I don't have an allegience to either team. It was just such a terrible thing for basketball in general. Like I posted before, the boos raining down on this east coast team in an east coast venue prove that we weren't the only basketball diehards that were upset by this "game"..


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

HKF said:


> This is what pisses me off. The fact that ESPN wouldn't even address at how one sided the officiating was. Not only was it one-sided. It was like the officials were on the take. Now people can deny it, but I have never been this hot after a game that has no rooting interest for myself.
> 
> Neutral observers were watching a gift win for UConn. If they win the title, I will be sick.


Gottlieb was trying to rip into them, but he was interrupted by ESPN schill Digger Phelps every 2 seconds.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I hate UConn and I think the refs gave them the title in 99,but that doesn't change anything.If the game is called reasonably right I won't complain.Even when it's called wrong I'm okay if it's called wrong both ways.The officials have a tough job and they are never going to be perfect.Usually they do a pretty decent job.

Tonight I have to really question the entire legitimacy of the system.This wasn't just a badly called game and it wasn't just a little one sided.It was one bad call after another,and they coincidentally all helped UConn erase a deficit and then pull out a win in a game in which they were pretty much outplayed from start to finish.That just doesn't sit well with me at all.Washington won that game between the lines and they had it stolen from them.Whether or not it was stolen from them by malfeasance or monumental incompetence is the only question in my mind.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

jmk said:


> Gottlieb was trying to rip into them, but he was interrupted by ESPN schill Digger Phelps every 2 seconds.


Someone has to stop Digger Phelps from coordinating his tie with his goddamn highlighter. It's ****in' stupid.

And I don't even want to talk about the game. Just ****in' wow.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

To the Washington fans here (if any!) - Ya'll deserved to win, there's no doubting that.. after the brutal officiating of the game you guys won, let's just say.. I was pissed.. couple days later I'm better somewhat.. It'll take quite some time.. knowing that as Illini and Huskies fans, George Mason is the team to beat to go to the Final 4? UGH!!! .. I know, I know.. GM isnt that bad at all though!

While you wanna file a complaint right now, I feel the misery!


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

This was one of my favourite Washington teams. Dentmon, Williams, Roy, Appleby, Jensen, Brockman, B. Jones - it was a great team. Sad to see them lose this way. 

When Washington was down by 5 in OT and Appleby hit that 3, then stole the inbounds pass I thought they could pull off the impossible. But then a huskie player threw it away with a bad pass and the run was over. Very heartwrenching sequence.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Is Appleby Washington's best defender? If not, I'd question Lorenzo why he had Appleby on Anderson when everyone knew where the ball was going.


----------

